# I have add



## lapwings (Oct 11, 2010)

I have add some finches to my bird collection hex finches star finches and cherry finches also bengalese love them:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

We'd love to meet them when you get a chance! Congratulations on your new additions!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

oh I love finches,there cute little songs.looking forward to some photos soon.blessings


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I love finches! We'd love to see pics of your new friends .


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations on your new additions!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Pegg said:


> Congratulations on your new addictions!!!


They are addicting, aren't they? :laughing:

I'll edit your post haha :Love birds:


----------

